# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Bussien kolari Pyynikillä

## jtm

Paunun Lahti 402 ajoi  Länsilinjojen Lahti 431 tai Delta Star 50 perään Pyynikillä rajusti tiistai aamuna n.klo 8:50. Kummatkin autot menivät käyttökelvottomiksi, myös ihmisiä loukkaantui 8, josta 1 vakavemmin ja se oli justiinsa Länsilinjassa matkaa maksamassa ollut nainen. Autoista valui myös paljon öljyä joka siivottiin pois. Asiasta lisää aamulehdessä.

----------


## killerpop

> Paunun Lahti 402 ajoi  Länsilinjojen Lahti 431 tai Delta Star 50 perään Pyynikillä rajusti tiistai aamuna n.klo 8:50. Kummatkin autot menivät käyttökelvottomiksi, myös ihmisiä loukkaantui 8, josta 1 vakavemmin ja se oli justiinsa Länsilinjassa matkaa maksamassa ollut nainen. Autoista valui myös paljon öljyä joka siivottiin pois. Asiasta lisää aamulehdessä.


Länsilinjojen auto oli kuitenkin Ajokki Victor, LL #44.

----------


## tkp

> Kummatkin autot menivät käyttökelvottomiksi



Eiköhän se Paunun auto vielä korjata, on sen verran uusi. Länsilinjojen auton varmaankin vakuutusyhtiö lunastaa.

----------


## Eppu

Tuo pauski näyttäis olevan jokin XIB -kilpinen. Ja videon mukaan näytti hieman siltä, että auto olisi Scanian alustalle tehty, joten kyseessä lienee siis #81.

----------


## deepthroat

Tänään puoliltäpäivin vuorostaan Länsilinjojen Setra n:o 33? tuhosi Paunun uusimman matalattia Volvon numero 55 koskipuiston pysäkillä. Paunulaisesta vas takakulma palasina, sekä myös konehuoneessa melkoista tuhoa,Setran oik etukulma palasina...

----------


## kuukanko

> Tänään puoliltäpäivin vuorostaan Länsilinjojen Setra n:o 33?


Killerpop tiesi kertoa, että Länsilinjojen Setra oli 26.

----------


## killerpop

Eipä hukattu LL #44:sta, se on nyt uudella perällä varustettuna valmiina astumaan taas palvelukseen kolarista toivuttuaan.

----------


## killerpop

ja näin helmikuun lopuksi myös Paunun #81 on palannut liikenteeseen. Ihan entisensä auto ei ole, sillä siihen asennettiin ledikilpi. Lienee harvoja 402 -lahtelaisia, jossa ledikilpi nyt on.

----------


## killerpop

Ledikilpien loistoa Paunu #81:n muodossa. Näemmä linjakilpikotelokin saanut valkoista ympärilleen aiemman mustan sijaan.
Vertailukuvat: kuva1 kuva2

----------


## deepthroat

Joteskin olis se musta sopinut paremmin, tuohon linjakilpien ympäristöön. mutta jos on haluttu päästä maalauksessa halvalla, eli vain kahdella värillä, eli valkoisella ja sinisellä..

----------


## jtm

> Ledikilpien loistoa Paunu #81:n muodossa.


Voisikohan myös Tkl:n autoon #228 tulla myös LEDI-kilvet kun palaa liikenteeseen?

----------

